# FileTrip down again



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

Down according to http://www.downornot.com and http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com as well.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

down for me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just checking for another thread; it's down for me as well.


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Jan 4, 2011)

Down here, too. I was going to download Wood R4, lol.


----------



## BBR (Jan 4, 2011)

down for me, too. Well, , at least I was not triying to download anything... yet :/


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I can't get wood!!!!


----------



## Costello (Jan 4, 2011)

maintenance... be back in the next minutes

edit: all good now


----------

